# [H] Hellbrute, painted [W] $$$ (e-bay listing)



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey folks, 

I have a few shots of a chaos hellbrute from the DV set.











Also, this one will be my very first e-bay listing (exciting! ) so here's the link to it if this one tickles your fancy: http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/161099034959?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

